# Easter trip to Girraween National Park



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2010)

Did my Easter trip a bit early this year, and for only a few days. I took the trouble and strife with me and the camera had decided to ignore the flash which has greatly cut down on both the quality and quantity of the photos, for which I apologise. The cussing jar is now overflowing. The camera is 8 years old which, in digital camera terms, makes it a fossil. Time to upgrade I think. The carpet and Bandy-Bandy where found on the Sunshine Coast the night before


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2010)

*from Girraween National Park*

from Girraween National Park proper


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2010)

Target species 1 --Cunninghams Skink - New England morph
The second target species, a leaf-tail gecko- was no where to be found, despite every man+dog who goes up here being able to find one.
Did see a huge and beautiful RBBS but had the wrong lenses on


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2010)

And a velvet gecko, a millipede and some stuff with feathers


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 3, 2010)

nice gecko


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 3, 2010)

and the cunninghams are awsome great pictures


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 4, 2010)

*geckoman*

its a baby tryoni velvet gecko how cute probley about 3 mounths old


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like you had a good time despite the camera problems.



> Time to upgrade I think


It is not a bad time. The price of dSLRs has dropped so much in the last few years. Do you have a model in mind?

Regards,
David


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

Well done! The stuff with feathers are a double barred finch, a king parrot, and a kookaburra (but then you probably knew that!) ;D
I can never seem to find the leaf tailed geckos either!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 5, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Well done! The stuff with feathers are a double barred finch, a king parrot, and a kookaburra (but then you probably knew that!) ;D


I did but thanks. Diamond fire tails were supposed to frequent where the double-bars were but...

When I was a kid we had double-bars in a large aviary with heaps of cover. We never got the slightest hint that they were breeding, the young would just turn up one morning. Red brows did the same thing


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 5, 2010)

moloch05 said:


> Looks like you had a good time despite the camera problems.
> 
> 
> It is not a bad time. The price of dSLRs has dropped so much in the last few years. Do you have a model in mind?
> ...


 a Nikon 00 series either Discount Digital Photographics: Nikon D300s SLR Camera or Discount Digital Photographics: Nikon D700 SLR Camera

Just did a quick shopbot and those prices are expensive, I can pick up a D700 for $2,282


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice finds Mark, those leaf-tails down there are easy to find though 

That carpet looks to be a decent size!


----------



## greeny1 (Apr 5, 2010)

awesome mate! looks like you had a good time. if i were going out there my number target species wold be the granite belt thick tail gecko. Would be awesome to find one. id like to take a trip out there. take a week off school and have a look whats out there.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> ... those leaf-tails down there are easy to find though


Grumble 


Mattsnake said:


> That carpet looks to be a decent size!


Well over two meters with a chunky head.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Good stuff, shame about the lack of Leaf Taileds! Great to see the Cunninghams though isn't it, 1 of the few skinks I would waste space on my memory card for.
Good job spotting that Carpet under all those leaves!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Good job spotting that Carpet under all those leaves!


Didn't need to spot it. I was told about it by a bush walker, near the toilets at the "hippy festival". I went to the location, found a heap of scruffy people playing percussion instruments. They all knew where the animal was and, seeing the camera, were happy to show me where the animal was. The 'Hippies" made no attempt was made to disturb the snake. I always like it when people don't yell "Shovel, Shovel" and "Think of the children".


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 5, 2010)

was that an eastern king parrot you got a photo of quiet a good pic you got there


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 5, 2010)

what camera are you using if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

Great pics despite everything. Any idea what that sock of a carpet ate?


----------

